# Mug Shots Coffee Shop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Serves nothing but the highest quality products while concentrating on great customer service. We are a small, personal, shop with a drive thru and sit down option. Great atmosphere and very family friendly!!! Recently underwent a very necessary management change (customers are responding very positively).

Even though we are under new management, we have kept the same great Biscuits & Gravy, so come on in and enjoy!

Look for some great things to come soon - accustic music night featuring l&#8230;

More...


----------

